# Becalmed Viking ship takes a tow (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

A replica Viking ship trying to sail across the North Sea has been forced by unfavourable winds to accept a tow.

More from BBC News...


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Huh!

The vikings will turn in their barrows!

Brian


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

It was only a time constraint that made them take the tow I think Brian. They have a support vessel and a TV crew aboard and I think they have to be back in Denmark by a certain date later this year.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

In exchange for wheelie bins, Brian?[=P] 

I thought Vikings came from Norway and Sweden.
Danes came from Denmark as in Danelaw.

Cheers
Kris


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

I suppose there was a reason that all viking ships had oars for the entire crew, but I can't imagine what they used them for. Signalling a tow?
(Hippy) (Hippy) (Hippy) (Hippy)


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Marconi Sahib said:


> In exchange for wheelie bins, Brian?[=P]
> 
> I thought Vikings came from Norway and Sweden.
> Danes came from Denmark as in Danelaw.
> ...


Hi Kris, 'Vikings' is used as a generic term for all Scandinavian seamen between the 9th and 11th centuries. They have had a "bad press" for their notorious raiding tactics on British and other coasts, but they weren't much worse than other peoples in those days, only more successful! jock


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

The Wikipedia *entry* is very interesting. Seems that even Harold Godwinson, he of the arrow in the eye at Hastings, was of Viking stock just like William of Normandy and Harald Hardrada. Seems also that one went "viking" as in raiding rather than being a "Viking".

The Swedes went east, the Norsemen went north and west (with the exception of northern France) and the Danes went for Wessex and Northumbria. Tied together by a relatively common language.

As you say, Jock, got around a bit and founded a few dynasties.(Thumb) 

Hilsen og farar i vikingr
Kris

PS the word for umbrella is the same in both French and Scandinavian. Not a lot of people know that[=P]


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Kris, can't imagine a viking with an umbrella, plus bowler hat and spats perhaps? jock


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Of course, Jock.
De rigeur raping and pillaging kit.
It's as likely as a Viking helmet with horns![=P] 

Kris


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Right, Kris. It was the Victorians who thought up the horns. Goodness knows where they got that from. Freudian perhaps?


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Actually started by the Romans, Jock.

Thank Odin for *Google*


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Marconi Sahib said:


> Actually started by the Romans, Jock.
> 
> Thank Odin for *Google*


Thanks for the tip, a very interesting article. Don't suppose they ever used them for foghorns? Jock


----------

